# Cheap ammo?



## MuskieLuv (Oct 29, 2007)

I need to put some lead through my new AR so I can become more proficient with it before I start hunting yotes this fall. What is a cheap ammo that is good for this? I have found some stuff at Sportsman's Guide but I don't know if there is ammo I should stay away from because it may not be good for my gun. I'm not worried about accuracy or knock down power, just need to work on mechanics.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Gander Mountain has had Federal for [email protected] lately.


----------



## bassin420 (Apr 30, 2004)

Kames has federal fmj ball ammo 150$ for 500 rounds of 556 or 289$ for 1000 rounds of american eagle 223 ball ammo. This is about as cheap as it gets for ar ammo unless you buy steel case crap ammo that is really bad for your ar. I just bought the cmmg 22lr conversion kit for mine and can't say enough good things about it. If you are just working on mechanics this is the way to go.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

CCI may have Blazer ammunition for the .223 - I used to shoot their handgun ammo.


----------

